# Methode beenden



## Java Neuling (24. Jul 2010)

Wie kann ich eine aufgerufene Methode beenden?
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, was gemeint ist.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Jul 2010)

Java Neuling hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, was gemeint ist.



Nicht wirklich?! 
mit 
	
	
	
	





```
return;
```
 , 
	
	
	
	





```
return something;
```
 , wirf eine Exception 
Musst schon etwas genauer sagen was du meinst...


----------



## gman (24. Jul 2010)

Hi,

wenn du wirklich eine Methode meinst, die werden nicht beendet sondern immer komplett 
abgearbeitet. Wobei "komplett" auch bedeuten kann das man in der Mitte der Methode
einen "return;" bzw. "return xy;" drin hat und damit an der Stelle die Methode verlassen wird.


----------



## ymene (24. Jul 2010)

Eine Methode ist beendet sobald sie komplett durchlaufen ist, oder an eine 
	
	
	
	





```
return
```
 bzw. 
	
	
	
	





```
return xyz
```
 Anweisung angelangt.


----------



## truesoul (24. Jul 2010)

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
return;
```
 z.B

EDIT:  Da ist man eben abgelenkt vom Senden und schon sind alle schneller


----------



## gman (24. Jul 2010)

So, viermal die richtige Antwort. Das sollte reichen


----------



## Java Neuling (24. Jul 2010)

Danke


----------

